# My stats, lol



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry guys I have not been around much, but I have been real busy. I am trying to get caught up on emails and PMs, I should get to all of them, if not please send me a reminder.   

Also I am looking at trying to get caught up on reading posts here, that will be a task too, lol. You guys have been busy here.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL!! Yes we have been super busy in here. I am half tempted to give you a ring on the phone but my teg is not a varnyard so i kinda feel it would be outta place. I am thinking about getting another blk n wht once i determine the sex of my current tegu. I want one of each sex.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't feel bad about calling, I try to help everyone.


----------

